# - 군



## idialegre

I'm having a bit of trouble understanding the meaning of the particle - 군 as in

당신은 한국 사람이군요.

Does it indicate surprise? Or is it more like "You must be Korean"?

Thanks for your help!


----------



## kenjoluma

-군 is a shortened form of -구나.

This is generally used for monologue or exclamation. It indicates the speaker's attention on a new topic.


당신은 한국사람이군요

implies, "Wow, now I see, that you are a Korean!"

This sentence probably implies that you didn't know s/he was a Korean, or even if you knew it, you didn't pay much attention to it, but now you are surprised that you found him/her stacking up Kimchi in his/her place.


----------



## terredepomme

Not quite.
It just implies that you've realized something, or a feeling came to your mind. It doesn't have an exclamatory nuance.


----------



## kenjoluma

terredepomme said:


> not quite.
> It just implies that you've realized something, or a feeling came to your mind. It doesn't have an exclamatory nuance.



(‘이다’의 어간, 형용사 어간 또는 어미 ‘-으시-’, ‘-었-’, ‘-겠-’ 뒤에 붙어) 해할 자리나 혼잣말에 쓰여, 화자가 새롭게 알게 된 사실에 주목함을 나타내는 종결 어미. 흔히 *감탄*의 뜻이 수반된다. 뒤에는 보조사 ‘요’가 오기도 한다.

학교가 참 크군.
그것 참 그럴듯한 생각이군그래.
가지가 실하니 열매도 많이 열리겠군요.

~국립국어원


----------



## galaxeer

> Quote:
> Originally Posted by terredepomme
> not quite.
> It just implies that you've realized something, or a feeling came to your mind. It doesn't have an exclamatory nuance.
> 
> 
> 
> kenjoluma said:
> 
> 
> 
> (‘이다’의 어간, 형용사 어간 또는 어미 ‘-으시-’, ‘-었-’, ‘-겠-’ 뒤에 붙어) 해할 자리나 혼잣말에 쓰여, 화자가 새롭게 알게 된 사실에 주목함을 나타내는 종결 어미. 흔히 감탄의 뜻이 수반된다. 뒤에는 보조사 ‘요’가 오기도 한다.
> 
> 학교가 참 크군.
> 그것 참 그럴듯한 생각이군그래.
> 가지가 실하니 열매도 많이 열리겠군요.
> 
> ~국립국어원
Click to expand...


----------

